# Setting up a Language School in France - redux



## ljenkinslpv (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I am new here and I would appreciate some advise. My husband and I, are both language teachers ( EAL, Spanish, Catalan and French) too old and feed up with teaching in main stream education ( secondary school ) in the UK but we are too young to retire. We have always wanted to move to France ( we have already lived in Spain for a few years, I am Spanish national ) We have run a language school before in Spain and I just crossed my mind that may be a possibility to do it in France. Would that be a good business opportunity, is it difficult to get students ? Advice will be welcome. In 2 weeks time we are going to France to see some houses in the Poitiers/ Limoges/Dordogne areas.

Regards
Laura


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you out into your own thread as the one you responded to is quite ancient and things have changed considerably with the onset of Brexit at the beginning of last year.

For the moment, you may need to work on how you'll be able to get a long stay visa for France that will allow you to work. (One of the new "features" of the post-Brexit era.) Unless you can get hired in France so that your employer-to-be can and will handle the work authorizations and permits for you, you may want to look at the terms and conditions for getting a "Passeport Talent" visa - on the basis that you will be establishing a new business in France. International talents | France-Visas.gouv.fr 

You may want to consider contacting the CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie) in the area where you are house hunting. There could conceivably be opportunities to buy out an existing language school business, and the CCI can provide information about the rules and regulations involved with the type of business you are looking to set up, including how to establish the appropriate business entity and what sorts of registrations are required. (For instance, there is a separate registration required if you plan to offer some or all of your courses to businesses or to individuals looking to fulfill their personal career development plans or obligations for career purposes.)


----------



## Crabtree (Aug 18, 2014)

The OP says that she is a Spanish National so does not need a Visa
OP have you considered translation services either personal commercial or court/ medical ? Or just advertising your services locally
That may be easier than setting up a full blown "school" as you could both probably register a micro entrepreneur


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Missed that part - sorry 'bout that. OK, the visa isn't an issue. But the registration relating to setting up a language school or service still is. Micro entrepreneur is limited to a single person per business. And, the EU national needs to establish her "statut" (i.e. what she's doing in France) in order to allow a non-EU spouse to register as the "family member of an EU national exercising their Freedom of Movement rights."

This is where a conversation with the local CCI would be useful. There are a number of business entities where they could work together - either with one "owner" and the other as "employee" or establishing an SARL with both as owners, one as gérant, and the other as a salarié associé. Obviously there are considerations based on the type of entity chosen - for accounting and taxes and certain registrations.


----------

